
All the things I hate about Python - mastabadtomm
https://medium.com/@natemurthy/all-the-things-i-hate-about-python-5c5ff5fda95e
======
amoron
Nothing new here.

~~~
eesmith
Indeed, 82 comments from 2 years ago -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17484096](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17484096)

------
blackandblue
can we have 2018 in the title?

also wondering what the author thinks of the progress made since as far as
optional typing in python 3.

